# Samit's Knives



## samit (Apr 29, 2014)

I have not seen much of these on the forums. Anyone else have one?


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 29, 2014)

Doesn't look like a Hiromoto. More like a Hattori/Maruyoshi/Ittosai HD. If so then it's VG 10 stainless. I wanted one in the past to be my destroyer but settled on the Tojiro.


----------



## samit (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah. It was late at night. Hattori hd western deba


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 29, 2014)

I would rehandle and etch it if it was mine.


----------



## samit (Apr 30, 2014)

rehandle is on the cards, it is etched but it didnt show up in the cell phone pic

not sure if i'm keeping it or not. if i decide to keep it, i'll rehandle


----------



## samit (Apr 30, 2014)

kind of faded over the years from use and in an out of the saya. if i'll keep it, i'll have dave refresh it.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 30, 2014)

If you don't keep it, let me know.


----------

